# Herford Stellplatz



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening all,

It has been just over a month now that we have been in Germany :lol: 
We have still not seen any other British people. We stayed on a Stellplatz in Herford recently and we were the only ones there 8O










We have decided that we prefer the setup in France with the Aires than over here in Germany 

We are currently in a lovely Spa town called Bad Rothenfelde between Osnabruck and Bielefeld at an ACSI campsite called Campotel.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Fairportgoer

Nice photo. What is the difference between between the car parks in France and those in Germany? Having spent 8 weeks in Germany during August and September this year and the same in France last year I have found the opposite to your opinion.
For what it is worth, IMHO those in Germany were less crowded, quieter, considerably cleaner and without those awful French public toilets and cost about the same. 

Trust that you enjoyed your stay,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dean & Angela;

Its all down to personal choice of course but I think one thing we can all agree with is that France and Germany are two of the most motorhome friendly countries in Europe with Italy not too far behind  

Theres not much in it, but for us Germany just has the edge :wink: 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday and go easy with the Herforder Pils :wink: 

Pete


----------

